# Lewis Bear Drug Co Pensicola Fla



## melikapoisons (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh my lord. When I seen this on E bay I almost had a heart attack. All I could do was keep my fingers crossed and plead to the bottle gods that it didn't go to far out of my price range. The poison book I have list it in 2008 for $1200. Yea I know that was 5 years ago but winning it for $175. Needless to say it couldn't get here fast enough. When I told my buddy he informed me that I used all the luck I had for January. LOL so with out further a dew here she is.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 7, 2013)

very nice score, Capsoda knows about them.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 7, 2013)

Cool poison, the company is better known for its meds.


----------



## GACDIG (Jan 8, 2013)

I think both bottles are very cool.................. Good deal.


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  melikapoisons
> 
> Oh my lord. When I seen this on E bay I almost had a heart attack. All I could do was keep my fingers crossed and plead to the bottle gods that it didn't go to far out of my price range. The poison book I have list it in 2008 for $1200. Yea I know that was 5 years ago but winning it for $175. Needless to say it couldn't get here fast enough. When I told my buddy he informed me that I used all the luck I had for January. LOL so with out further a dew here she is.


 

 Ah ha! So you are the one that got that bottle. Yes, you lucked out because I intended to bid on that bottle but it got past me before I remembered (LOL).
 I have one of those but it has been repaired and I thought I might like to try and get a better one for my collection.

 Congrats on the win! That is a NICE RARE bottle.

 []


----------



## melikapoisons (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks. Yea it definitely was a great addition to my collection.I was shocked to see one on eBay. Those type bottles rarely ever get sold. It was a very great purchase for me.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 12, 2013)

You got the score of the week, that is for sure.  We paid more than that and ours has 2 small chips in the lip.  If undamaged, you definitely made out.  These are hard ones to find.


----------



## melikapoisons (Jan 17, 2013)

Yea it was an awesome week when I won that bottle. Unfortunately the bottle has a very small flake off the lip. Other than that it is beautiful.


----------



## Alabama (May 20, 2020)

I dug a very nice Lewis Bear Drug Co. Pensacola, Fla Poison bottle that was had not a chip, crack or fisheye that cleaned up very nice and sold it for $1600 at the first bottle show I set up to sell at around 2006 and I did not know what I had, from what little I found online and asking around an old digger told me to put 1500 on it and it will sell, I thought he was joking so I put 1600 on it and sold it within an hour of the doors opening, later that day I walked around and saw it on a guy's table, he bought it off the guy I sold it to for $2000 for his personal collection and when I told him I sold it for $1600 he shook his head and said "I knew I should have looked around closer" 

All I had were mainly sodas and I brought several straight side Pepsi's with me since I was in North Carolina and sold every one of them for good money. It was a seller's market back then, before the housing collapse and people would pay top dollar but I started selling at the end of that seller's market and it did not last long for me. But I made some good money for about a year hitting almost every show in the Southeast on the weekends and digging during the week. I had some really good dumps to dig in some towns that had some rare soda bottles.


----------

